# How rare is a Surefire 12ZM?



## rycen (Mar 8, 2004)

and what other bulbs can be used besides the N62?


----------



## Size15's (Mar 8, 2004)

Quite rare I guess.

MN60 and MN61 Lamp Assemblies (of the M4/M98) will also fit and function in the 12ZM powered by four SF123As.

Al


----------



## rycen (Mar 8, 2004)

thanks Al


----------



## fuego (Mar 8, 2004)

I hope someone knows how many were made before being discontinued.I bought mine in 1999 and have never regretted it.Awesome output in a small package.The SRTH and N62 only add to the experience.It's the only flashlight I consider "a weapon" in it's own right.


----------



## GeoffChan (Mar 8, 2004)

didn't the 12Z/PM have 2.5" reflectors which SF sold as T62?


----------



## glockboy (Mar 8, 2004)

Get the surefire M4,much better.


----------



## rycen (Mar 8, 2004)

the 12z I have has the 2.5 in reflector with threads in front of the lens for filters


----------



## 6pOriginal (Mar 9, 2004)

Did the 12ZM have the rubber combat grip rings?


----------



## K-T (Mar 9, 2004)

Yes, the 12ZM has the rubber combat grip, some modells have the threads for filter attachment, too. I was offered one without these though. The 12PM/ZM are hard to find, once in a while one can be found on ebay or here in BST, other than that they are rare - not as rare as the 6C though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
The M4 is indeed better in some ways as it is the actual modell from SureFire, nevertheless the 12PM/ZM have some details which makes them very interesting. The Turbohead is lighter (due to the missing SIS bezel), different focus (might be the textured reflector), combat grip (eventhough the M4 might be too heavy for longtime combat grip holding), possibility to swap the Turbohead for a 3" one are some arguments that made me hunt for one of these for some time.

I played with one of these througout the whole weekend and the performance, especially with a 3" Turbohead is impressive - what a longthrowing photon bomb! I thought the M6 was using batteries up rather fast, this 12v light is a battery eating Photon monster living off of Lithium fumes. These poor little cells were screaming trying to provide enough juice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif Now I undestand what impact this light had on Al-especially if it is he only one one uses for some longer time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Klaus.


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 9, 2004)

I remember Al saying that the 9NT was the longest-throwing Surefire. Hope I'm not misquoting him.

Brightnorm


----------



## Size15's (Mar 9, 2004)

I used the 12PM a lot since it was my first and only SureFire for quite some time until I got an E1 and M2 (C2).

The 12PM/ZM with T 3" diameter TurboHead and N62 Lamp is an awesome combination and extremely powerful light. Trouble is that it's not only too long, it's also too wide.
This helps of course as a bedsidetable (nightstand) light since it's more stable bezel down with the T TurboHead.

I have a number of SureFire TurboHeads. The 9NT I have does have an excellent tight intense beam. My personal opinion is that at the distance from you that there is any difference, the light is not powerful enough to make a significant difference. To my eyes at least. What makes the 9NT powerful as long range illumination tools is that the intense beam has a lot of light in it. Other SureFires such as the Millennium TurboHead models have higher outputs put not as tight intense beams like those of the "T" TurboHeads or so some extent the SRTH.

I think the most powerful longest-throwing SureFire combination is the 12PM/ZM with "T" TurboHead. I would still use an M6 instead though because it's beam is more useful to me at the ranges I can see things in the beam at.

I would love to be at a night gathering with some other CPF members just to see how different my perception of these long throw lights is as I'm often confused by posts that people make a big deal about differences I don't see.

Al


----------



## spud (Mar 9, 2004)

I've got a 12ZM, one of the best Oh My Gosh !!! Lights I've got.

Edited to add that the batteries don't last very long.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 9, 2004)

They don't. I find they last about 12 minutes momentary use and two sets of constant-on use.

It's only worth running the N62 on fresh SF123As to gain the most "wow" from it in my experience.

The MN61 350Lu M4 lamp is more practical but crazy short runtime for crazy amazing output is worth it I think - especially for fun!

Al /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## K-T (Mar 10, 2004)

Brock, I know what you mean - until playing with the 12ZM I thought the same. Let's put it this way: The 9NT still is the longest throwing rechargeable light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif The beam is pencil like and very thin, does cover an impressive distance but it is lacking some extra power. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
So I fully agree with Al and with what I experienced while testing/using/playing with that light.
I forgot my beamfilters at home, I would have loved to see how thw whole thing would have looked like with blue and red. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Klaus.


----------



## fuego (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Surefire 12ZM?*

Shortly after I got my 12ZM I was taking a new Daewoo sedan from Quito to Esmeraldas Ecuador.The road was wet,dark and curvey.Driving off the road would have been ...inadvisable.I told my driver to cut the lights and leave them off.An absolute wall of darkness decended.I then lit up the 12ZM.We had more light from this small torch than the high beams.We drove like that for a few minutes.It was pretty cool.


----------



## spud (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Surefire 12ZM?*

Al,

Can you still get the turbohead for the 9N ?


----------

